# The gift that keeps on giving



## JillN

Is there an equivalent for this idea in Spanish? I need to keep the idea of a gift in any translation.


----------



## manxo

If it is a saying, I don't know any equivalent in Spanish. But the translation could be: el regalo que dura siempre.


----------



## Jacobtm

Manxo, it is a saying, but I feel like the meaning is different than "dura". Se puede decir "Diamantes dura para siempre" porque el diamente nunca cambia o rota, pero el frase en ingles tiene un sentido activa, pienso más como "regalar" que "dura". Con frequencia se dice sobre la amor, o tener hijos, su felicidad crece aun pasa cada día.


----------



## JillN

Gracias a los dos.

Jacobtm, tienes razón... pero creo que en mi situación, la sugerencia de manxo sirve. Se trata de un objeto.


----------



## manxo

La tradución literal sería: el regalo que continúa regalando, en el sentido de que sigue proporcionando el placer que tal regalo supone. Pero esa frase no se entendería bien en español; por eso cambié un poco las palabras para mantener el sentido de la perdurabilidad del efecto del regalo y, al mismo tiempo, construir una frase aceptable. A ver si hay otra opinión.


----------



## la_machy

Que tal "Un regalo para siempre".


Saludos


----------



## lcgbs1957

gracias por el dato...
un año más tarde tengo la misma frase "the gift that keeps on giving" y las sugerencias me resultaron útiles.
Al final me decidí por "un regalo que nunca se acaba", lo anoto por si alguien más tiene la misma duda.

saludos!


----------



## Moritzchen

El regalo que sigue dando?


----------



## Loitey

El regalo que perdura


----------



## Carlos Mx

Loitey said:


> El regalo que perdura


 
¡BINGO!  ¡Esa es la traducción perfecta!


----------



## Moritzchen

Un pisapapeles perdura, un diccionario te sigue dando. 
No sé, creo que depende de lo que quieras decir.
Investigando la frase me enteré que apareció en los años 20 como slogan publicitario para los fonógrafos (los tatarabuelos de los MP3).


----------



## Carlos Mx

Moritzchen said:


> Un pisapapeles perdura, un diccionario te sigue dando.
> No sé, creo que depende de lo que quieras decir.
> Investigando la frase me enteré que apareció en los años 20 como slogan publicitario para los fonógrafos (los tatarabuelos de los MP3).


 
Es verdad.

Sin embargo, "el regalo que perdura" tiene mucho más _punch_ comercial y se puede entender de ambas maneras.´


----------



## Moritzchen

Carlos Mx said:


> Es verdad.
> 
> Sin embargo, "el regalo que perdura" tiene mucho más _punch_ comercial y se puede entender de ambas maneras.´


 Pues entonces, adelante!


----------



## k-in-sc

Gee, I'm with Moritzchen. I think of a "gift that keeps on giving" as something like a magazine subscription or a gym membership, or the Steak-of-the-Month Club, or herpes, something that you receive or use numerous times. Not something that just lasts forever, like a paperweight


----------



## SydLexia

"(el regalo que es) un regalo diário"  ??

syd


----------



## Lurrezko

Moritzchen said:


> Un pisapapeles perdura, un diccionario te sigue dando.
> No sé, creo que depende de lo que quieras decir.
> Investigando la frase me enteré que apareció en los años 20 como slogan publicitario para los fonógrafos (los tatarabuelos de los MP3).



En España _un regalo que te sigue dando_ tiene escasa viabilidad comercial. Lo primero que a uno le viene a la cabeza es _te sigue dando... por el XXX_


----------



## Carlos Mx

Lurrezko oinak said:


> En España _un regalo que te sigue dando_ tiene escasa viabilidad comercial. Lo primero que a uno le viene a la cabeza es _te sigue dando... por el XXX_


 
Ja Ja Ja Ja.  ¡Genial!  ¡No puedo contener la risa!


----------



## Moritzchen

Lurrezko oinak said:


> En España _un regalo que te sigue dando_ tiene escasa viabilidad comercial. Lo primero que a uno le viene a la cabeza es _te sigue dando... por el XXX_


Pero Lurrez béibi,
Y quién sabe? Sobre gustos...


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, it could still work for certain things. Depends on where you shop


----------



## edw

Tomando en cuenta todas sus sugerencias, he hecho mi propia traducción, que comparte por si a alguien le sirve:

Mi frase en inglés dice: 

The_ Los Angeles Times_ dubbed the controversy surrounding the episode's rebroadcast "Closetgate"._The Independent_ later cited the Los Angeles Times, noting that the controversy generated positive publicity for the show's creators: "For Stone and Parker, Closetgate will be* the gift that keeps on giving*."

Yo traduje: 

_Los Angeles Times_ denominó la controversia alrededor de la retransmición del episodio como "el caso Closetgate". Posteriormente, _The Independent_ citó a Los _Angeles Times_ y señaló que la controversia generaba publicidad positiva para los creadores del show: "Para Stone and Parker, el caso Closetgate será *un regalo que nunca terminarán de disfrutar.*" 

Espero que ayude.


----------



## k-in-sc

That seems like a good way. Thanks!


----------



## Linkero

*"El don que mejora día a día" no traduzcan literal y van a encontrar el significado por lógica.
Gracias*


----------



## Lurrezko

Linkero said:


> *"El don que mejora día a día" no traduzcan literal y van a encontrar el significado por lógica.
> Gracias*



¿El don? Hablábamos de regalos.

Un saludo y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Wisconsinite

manxo said:


> La tradución literal sería: el regalo que continúa regalando, en el sentido de que sigue proporcionando el placer que tal regalo supone. Pero esa frase no se entendería bien en español; por eso cambié un poco las palabras para mantener el sentido de la perdurabilidad del efecto del regalo y, al mismo tiempo, construir una frase aceptable. A ver si hay otra opinión.



Creo que en mi caso me gusta la traducción literal. Mi traducción trata de un "endowment" para una escuela. Todavía no encuentro una traducción adecuada para "endowment," pero es un fondo que maneja la escuela, que consiste en donaciones. No se gasta nunca el principal, sólo se utilizan las ganancias/intereses para el presupuesto escolar, y el principal sigue creciendo a través de las donaciones. De esa manera, una donación al "endowment" escolar es un regalo que continúa regalando, porque puedes regalar una sola vez, pero los intereses continuarán contribuyendo al presupueto escolar por siempre. (Mientras exista el fondo. Seguramente hay reglas acerca de deshacer un fondo de este tipo, pero en términos generales son fondos casi permanentes. Generan ingresos durante mucho, mucho tiempo.)


----------



## iribela

Wisconsinite said:


> Creo que en mi caso me gusta la traducción literal. Mi traducción trata de un "endowment" para una escuela. Todavía no encuentro una traducción adecuada para "endowment," pero es un fondo que maneja la escuela, que consiste en donaciones. No se gasta nunca el principal, sólo se utilizan las ganancias/intereses para el presupuesto escolar, y el principal sigue creciendo a través de las donaciones. De esa manera, una donación al "endowment" escolar es un regalo que continúa regalando, porque puedes regalar una sola vez, pero los intereses continuarán contribuyendo al presupueto escolar por siempre. (Mientras exista el fondo. Seguramente hay reglas acerca de deshacer un fondo de este tipo, pero en términos generales son fondos casi permanentes. Generan ingresos durante mucho, mucho tiempo.)



Tal vez te sirva este hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1849351


----------



## iribela

una donación al fondo patrimonial es un regalo a perpetuidad/un regalo que se renueva año a año


----------



## SydLexia

la_machy said:


> Que tal "Un regalo para siempre".
> 
> 
> Saludos



This sounds good to me - and includes herpes too!


syd


----------



## pocumus

Talvez: un regalo que te sigue emocionando


----------



## dimelo2

¿Y qué tal "el regalo que da de sí"?


----------



## jasminasul

Dar de sí se entendería por el contexto.

Voy a poner otro ejemplo: le regaló un microscopio a su veterinaria por el nacimiento de su hijo, that's a gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Sergi Torras

Mi humilde aportación para la posteridad es que la traducción más cercana de "the gift that keeps on giving" al español sería "el regalo que cunde", ya que cundir en mi opinión es la palabra que mejor resume que un bien o un objeto "perdure, dé mucho de sí, dure para siempre, siga dando" , y todas las otras definiciones aportadas en este foro.

Cierto es que el hecho de que algo cunda no tiene por qué significar que dura para siempre. De todos modos no creo que "the gift that keeps on giving" se refiera a algo que dura para siempre, sino a algo que perdura un tiempo, algo a lo que se puede sacar provecho más de una vez, algo fructífero, como por ejemplo un árbol que produzca manzanas, te pueden haber regalado el arbol, sin embargo ese arbol producirá manzanas, luego ha seguido regalando, con lo cual se puede decir que el regalo ha cundido.

Un saludo.


----------



## yirgster

*the gift that keeps on giving* - one meaning is that it passes on from one person to the next.

Here's the variant that I most identify with the phrase. It's from the David Goines 1971 VD (venereal disease; _la enfermedad venérea_) poster. Goines is a Berkeley, California artist, known for his posters.

http://www.goines.net/Gallery/gal_xtra/013_vd_clinic.gif​
The caption is (just in case the gif doesn't display):

*VD* - DON'T GIVE THE GIFT THAT GOES ON GIVING *VD*​

​


----------



## chileno

yirgster said:


> *the gift that keeps on giving* - one meaning is that it passes on from one person to the next.
> 
> Here's the variant that I most identify with the phrase. It's from the David Goines 1971 VD (venereal disease; _la enfermedad venérea_) poster. Goines is a Berkeley, California artist, known for his posters.
> 
> http://www.goines.net/Gallery/gal_xtra/013_vd_clinic.gif​
> The caption is (just in case the gif doesn't display):
> 
> *VD* - DON'T GIVE THE GIFT THAT GOES ON GIVING *VD*​
> 
> ​



I always thought or understood that "The gift that keeps on giving" referred to "The donation that keeps on giving" In other words, the feeling that you get when donating endures or lasts forever?


----------



## iribela

chileno said:


> ... donation endures or lasts forever?


But the phrase can be used in reference to different things or situations, even sarcastically. Education can be a gift that keeps on giving because it will have a life-long impact on the person. And so will a VD.


----------



## chileno

iribela said:


> But the phrase can be used in reference to different things or situations, even sarcastically. Education can be a gift that keeps on giving because it will have a life-long impact on the person. And so will a VD.



Correct. Hence my "I always thought..."

Why? Since the first time I saw or heard about it was in connections to donation places of any kind, from 1979 on. I guess somewhere during that time, or even before I came to the U.S., someone got the idea to extend it to anything else that might be for life, like VD.


----------



## Elixabete

¿El regalo  que no se agota en sí mismo? ( Aunque no serviría en sentido negativo/ sarcástico)


----------



## iribela

Yes, you're right that the phrase is used a lot in fundraising campaigns. I guess it has a nice ring to it.
My ex once gave me a puppy as a "gift." Very nice, very lovely, but then there was the cleaning up, the barking to be let out early in the morning, etc... I would refer to her as 'the gift that keeps on giving.'


----------



## yirgster

Suddenly, the heavens opened up. Thunderous beyond thunderous thunder, lightening beyond lightening, then the awe-inspiring deep, rolling voice: google, google, google. So ...

*Victor Radio*
You can trace the first commercial use of the phrase "the gift that keeps on giving" to as early as the 1920's and Victor Radio. The slogan was used to promote Victor Radio's latest products. One ad campaign read as follows:
"When you go to your Victor Dealer's to hear the three models of Victor-Radio, you will find them beautiful, compact, and soundly built, as become Victor instruments. You will recognize them as the gift that keeps on giving...a royal gift...at a very low price!"
What Commercial Said “The Gift that Keeps on Giving”?​And, from wiktionary [my emphasis]:

Noun[edit]
gift that keeps on giving (plural gifts that keep on giving)

(US, idiomatic) *Something with continuing consequences.*
(US, slang) *A sexually transmitted disease.*

quotations ▲

2006, Jeannie Cheatham, Meet Me with Your Black Drawers On: My Life in Music, page 130:
She fell for his soulful tenor playing, so she gave him the gift that keeps on giving — the clap.
2007, Doug Giles, A Time to Clash: Papers from a Provocative Pastor, page 202:
Plus, there's about a 25% chance that you now have the gift that keeps on giving, an STD.
2007, R.H.B. Jackson, Dad and Me, page 462:
Maybe I was lucky that we did not get together, who knows, maybe she would have given me the gift that keeps on giving.
2010, Michael Salvatore, Between Boyfriends, page 184:
“You gave me the gift that keeps on giving!” […] “The old man gave Sebastian herpes!”
-- gift that keeps on giving - Wiktionary​Note that according to it, the phrase itself is a noun that has the meaning as referring to an STD (sexually transmitted disease). My total guess is that this was popularized from the Goines poster as you could often see them, like in some small stores, doctors' offices. As I remember, that is. At that time, 1971, I also remember reading that there was an extensive increase of VD alarming the health authorities. And so, Goines' public service poster.

I personally use the phrase in the sardonic manner of  the VD poster. iribela's is a great example too of the manner in which I hear the phrase from others.


----------



## chileno

Elixabete said:


> ¿El regalo  que no se agota en sí mismo? ( Aunque no serviría en sentido negativo/ sarcástico)



Correcto, pero para mí sería "... *a* sí mismo" y sí serviría en sentido negativo/sarcástico.

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Elixabete

chileno said:


> Correcto, pero para mí sería "... *a* sí mismo" y sí serviría en sentido negativo/sarcástico.
> 
> Happy New Year to all!


"En sí mismo" es una expresión https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=en%20s%C3%AD%20mismo&ved=0ahUKEwjM1rjQ8rjYAhWJQBQKHTckDUgQFghLMAI&usg=AOvVaw2--rUTEcyzPCrMI5naEv11 que en este contexto significaría que la acción de regalar no se acaba con el objeto regalado propiamente dicho sino que lo regalado sigue produciendo nuevos beneficios/ alegrías/ regalos. El regalo va más allá del objeto en sí.
Para mí con "a" no tiene demasiado sentido, "el regalo que no se agota a sí mismo" sería algo como "el regalo que no se autoconsume" .


----------



## chileno

Elixabete said:


> "En sí mismo" es una expresión https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=en%20s%C3%AD%20mismo&ved=0ahUKEwjM1rjQ8rjYAhWJQBQKHTckDUgQFghLMAI&usg=AOvVaw2--rUTEcyzPCrMI5naEv11 que en este contexto significaría que la acción de regalar no se acaba con el objeto regalado propiamente dicho sino que lo regalado sigue produciendo nuevos beneficios/ alegrías/ regalos. El regalo va más allá del objeto en sí.
> Para mí con "a" no tiene demasiado sentido, "el regalo que no se agota a sí mismo" sería algo como "el regalo que no se autoconsume" .



Ahora que lo mencionas, tienes razón. En todo caso en ambos caso me suena fatal la traducción del original en inglés.


----------



## ImaginaryShawn

Me divertí mucho con este hilo, pero la traducción me siguió pareciendo insuficiente para la expresión, al menos desde el contexto para el que necesito yo la frase.

Mi intento:
*El regalo que se multiplica*


----------

